# Παπαγάλοι > Διατροφή >  Κρέας στη σύσταση τροφής Κοκατίλ!!!!

## xrisam

Πρίν λίγο αγόρασα για το Ξέρξη μου την Χtra Vital της beaphar και τι το ήθελα!!!!

 Μέχρι τώρα του αγόρα την Vitakraft που την τρώει σαν τρελός και οι σπόροι μυρίζουν δέντρα. Το μόνο κακό με την Vitakraft είναι ότι δεν τρώει του μεγάλους σπόρους και για αυτό είπα να άλλαξω μάρκα. Έψαξα την Verale Laga αλλά δεν την είχε κανείς και κατέληξα Χtra Vital. Όταν την άνοιξα μου ήρθε μια μυρωδία σκυλοτροφής και ο Ξέρξης ούτε να την φτύσει!!!Κοιταξά στο κουτί την σύσταση και αναφέρει ότι έχει* κρέας και υποπροιόντα κρέατος*. Χαλάστηκα απίστευτα όχι για τα 13 ευρώ το κιλό αλλά ότι δεν έχω κάτι άλλο αυτή τη στιγμή να του δώσω!!!

----------


## xrisam

Sorry για την υπογραφή είναι μεγάλη θα την μικρύνω γιατι έχουμε μεγάλο λοφίο!!! ::

----------


## jk21

ελα μωρε ΧΡΗΣΤΟ  ... πως κανεις ετσι; μου θυμιζεις εναν αλλο υπερβολικο 

*Ο μύθος της καλής αυγοτροφής και της κακής κιτρινης βιταμίνης*




..............

----------


## Steliosan

Με την τροφη αυτη φτιαξε βραδυνο στον φουρνο για σενα και δωσε το πουλι οτι ηταν να φας εσυ (κανα φρουτο κανα χορτο). :: 
Φυσικα ειρωνευομαι...οχι εσενα ετσι μην παρεξηγηθω.

----------


## xrisam

> Με την τροφη αυτη φτιαξε βραδυνο στον φουρνο για σενα και δωσε το πουλι οτι ηταν να φας εσυ (κανα φρουτο κανα χορτο).
> Φυσικα ειρωνευομαι...οχι εσενα ετσι μην παρεξηγηθω.


Για γέλια κ για κλάματα δυστυχώς....καταλαβαίνω τι λές μην ανησυχείς. Του μαδησα λίγο κεχρί να μην είναι νηστικός μέχρι αύριο.

----------


## vasilakis13

Ρε παιδιά πως γινεται αυτό? Αφού σπορακια έχει μέσα η τροφή τα οποία δε γίνεται να έχουν κρέας, εκτός αν τα έχουν σαν μπισκοτακια οπότε μπορείς να τα βγάλεις

----------


## xrisam

> Ρε παιδιά πως γινεται αυτό? Αφού σπορακια έχει μέσα η τροφή τα οποία δε γίνεται να έχουν κρέας, εκτός αν τα έχουν σαν μπισκοτακια οπότε μπορείς να τα βγάλεις


Αυτό ακριβώς φαντάστηκα και τα έβγαλα (κίτρινα κ πράσινα) Όμως το πτηνάκι μου δεν το θέλει καθολού.....με κοιτάζει στα μάτια περιμένοντας. Η μυρωδιά αυτή πάντως δεν δικαιολογείτε για τροφή πουλιών, είναι ακριβώς ίδια με την ξηρή τροφή των σκυλόγατων μου.

----------


## vasilakis13

Εννοείται πως δεν δικαιολογειται!! αλλά μου έκανε εντύπωση οτι η τροφη έχει έντονη μυρωδιά κρεατιλας! Μήπως δεν ήταν τροφή πουλιών? Δεν περίμενα να συμβαίνουν τέτοια και με τις συσκευασμενες, αλλα θα μου πεις εδώ βάζουν κρέας αλόγου στις δικές μας τροφές στα πτηνά θα διστασουν...

----------


## jk21

Εμενα δεν με ανησυχει τοσο η παρουσια κρεατος (με κιμα μπορουν να ζησουν και πουλακια που βρισκουμε χτυπημενα ή εγκατελλημενοι νεοσσοι στη φυση ) που σε συγκεκριμενα μικρα ποσα ,συγκεκριμενες περιοδους της ζωης ,σε συγκεκριμενα ειδη πουλιων ,μπορει να δοθει (με προσοχη στην τοξικωση που μπορει να προκαλεσει ο υψηλος για τις αναγκες τους σιδηρος του κοκκινου κρεατος σε πουλια μη σαρκοφαγα ) 

με ανησυχει η πηγη του κρεατος ... και μην νομιζεται οτι ειναι σπαλα φρεσκοκομμενος κιμας .... 

αν βεβαια προκειται για μη σαρκοβορα ψιττακοειδη ,μονο σε νεογνικη ηλικια θα ειχε θεση σε πολυ  μικρο ποσοστο στην τροφη τους .Οχι απαραιτητα κοκκινο κρεας .

----------


## xarhs

> και μην νομιζεται οτι ειναι σπαλα φρεσκοκομμενος κιμας ....


αυτο ειναι το μονο σιγουρο Δημητρη..!!!!

----------


## xrisam

Καλημέρα παιδιά,

Ο Ξέρξης σήμερα τρώει τα ψιλά σποράκια απο την τροφή (ο θεός να την κάνει!!) Πείνασε το μικρό μου....πάω να του πάρω την vitakraft δεν πειράζει ας πετάει την μισή. Οποιος έχει αγοράσει την συγκεκριμένη τροφή (xtravital) θα ήθελα την γνώμη του.

Πάντως θα στείλω ένα ωραίο mail στη beaphar.....

----------


## ΒΙΒΗ

Chris καλημέρα,
  Και εγώ παίρνω την συγκεκριμένη τροφή και τους την δίνω εναλάξ, μία μέρα versele laga και μία μέρα beaphar. Μια χαρά την τρώνε. Πιστεύω ότι μυρίζει έτσι όπως αναφέρεις (αν και δεν μου έχει τύχει ποτέ) ίσως λόγω τις ποσότητας αυγού που περιέχει ή ίσως και από την εχινάτσια.
  Παρ' όλα αυτά ενημέρωσέ μας μόλις σου απαντήσουν από την εταιρία, για να ξέρουμε και εμείς τι να κάνουμε.

----------


## xrisam

> Chris καλημέρα,
>   Και εγώ παίρνω την συγκεκριμένη τροφή και τους την δίνω εναλάξ, μία μέρα versele laga και μία μέρα beaphar. Μια χαρά την τρώνε. Πιστεύω ότι μυρίζει έτσι όπως αναφέρεις (αν και δεν μου έχει τύχει ποτέ) ίσως λόγω τις ποσότητας αυγού που περιέχει ή ίσως και από την εχινάτσια.
>   Παρ' όλα αυτά ενημέρωσέ μας μόλις σου απαντήσουν από την εταιρία, για να ξέρουμε και εμείς τι να κάνουμε.


Καλημέρα Βιβή,

Τώρα μολις του έβαλα vitakraft και τρώει το μωράκι μου, ευτυχώς είχε ένα σακουλι τελευταίο στο πετ.

 Έβαλα στην μία ταίστρα και άφησα την άλλη με  xtravital να δούμε. Τα πουλάκια σου τρώνε και τις γκουμούτσες που έχει μέσα η xtravital?

Μπορεί να είμαι υπερβολική κ η αληθεία είναι ότι του έχω αδυναμία, αλλά όπως δεν θα έβαζα "σαβούρες" στο παιδί μου για φαγητό έτσι δεν θέλω και ο Ξέρξης μου να τρώει κάτι κακό . Το ξέρω είμαι του γιατρου μην με παρεξηγείς... ::

----------


## ΒΙΒΗ

> Καλημέρα Βιβή,
> 
> Τώρα μολις του έβαλα vitakraft και τρώει το μωράκι μου, ευτυχώς είχε ένα σακουλι τελευταίο στο πετ.
> 
>  Έβαλα στην μία ταίστρα και άφησα την άλλη με  xtravital να δούμε. Τα πουλάκια σου τρώνε και τις γκουμούτσες που έχει μέσα η xtravital?
> 
> Μπορεί να είμαι υπερβολική κ η αληθεία είναι ότι του έχω αδυναμία, αλλά όπως δεν θα έβαζα "σαβούρες" στο παιδί μου για φαγητό έτσι δεν θέλω και ο Ξέρξης μου να τρώει κάτι κακό . Το ξέρω είμαι του γιατρου μην με παρεξηγείς...


Φυσικά και δεν σε παρεξηγώ, γιατί και εγώ φροντίζω ότι καλύτερο κάνω για τα παιδιά μου να κάνω και για τα πουλιά μου (και αυτά σαν παιδιά μου τα έχω). 
Δεν μπορώ να πω, την τρώνε σχεδόν όλη την τροφή που τους βάζω (beaphar) και αφήνουν μόνο τα άσπρα σπόρια που μοιάζουν με ηλιόσπορους. Μη σου πω ότι τρώνε καλύτερα την συγκεκριμένη τροφή από τις υπόλοιπες. 
Ασε να δουμε τι θα σου πουν και άλλοι φίλοι από το φόρουμ.

----------


## xrisam

> Φυσικά και δεν σε παρεξηγώ, γιατί και εγώ φροντίζω ότι καλύτερο κάνω για τα παιδιά μου να κάνω και για τα πουλιά μου (και αυτά σαν παιδιά μου τα έχω).


Όποτε με καταλαβαίνεις, ευχαριστώ για την κατανόηση! Tελικα είμαστε πολύ οι τρελοί (με την καλή εννοια) και πολύ χαίρομαι!!!

----------


## jk21

Χρηστο της vitacraft εχει μεσα εγχρωμα μπισκοτακια ή ειναι σκετοι σποροι;

----------


## xrisam

> Χρηστο της vitacraft εχει μεσα εγχρωμα μπισκοτακια ή ειναι σκετοι σποροι;





H vitakraft australians δεν έχει αυτα τα πρασινάκια που έχει η xtravital. Eπισης η vitakraft δεν έχει ουτε αυγό. Eγω βλέπω μόνο σπόρους, φυλλά ευκαλύπτου, πέταλα και grid, το μόνο που δεν μου αρέσει είναι αυτό το κίτρινο μπισκοτάκι (δεν το τρώει) και τίποτα άλλο. Επίσης στα συστατικά αναφέρει ότι έχει μαγιά. To αρωμα της τροφής είναι αυτό που πρέπει να είναι δηλαδή μυρίζει δέντρα-σπόρια όχι κρεατίλα. Όπως έχω ξαναπεί τρελένεται ο Ξερξάκος για αυτή τη τροφή αλλά τους μεγάλους σπόρους τους κάνει την άκρη.

Σκέφτηκα να τους σπάσω στο γουδί ή στο μπλέντερ, το έχει κάνει κανείς τι λέτε?

----------


## jk21

εξυπνος ο ξερξης ...

βρες στη συσταση αν αναγραφεται τι ειναι αυτα τα κιτρινα μπισκοτακια και μετα τα ξαναλεμε

----------


## xrisam

> εξυπνος ο ξερξης ...
> 
> βρες στη συσταση αν αναγραφεται τι ειναι αυτα τα κιτρινα μπισκοτακια και μετα τα ξαναλεμε




Kαλημέρα

Συστατικα  vitakraft australians 750gr:

*Ingredients*
7 types of millet(31,5%), wild seeds (1%) thistle seeds(0,1) eucalyptus leaves, pine, grass, wild seeds and much more.
Cereals, Vegetables, Seeds, Fruits (4%), Eucalyptus (1.5%), Minerals(3%), Cactus flowers (0.5%), Stomach Grit(3%)
*Guaranteed analysis*
Protein 12.5%
Oil 8.0%
Fibre 10%
Moisture 11.0%
Ash 5.5%.
Calcium 0.9%
Phosphorous 0.3%
*Supplemented Vitamins/kg*
Vitamin A 8000 iu
Vitamin D3 900 iu
Vitamin E 50 mg
Vitamin B1 4.0 mg
Vitamin B2 6.0 mg
Vitamin B6 6.0 mg
Vitamin B12 10.0 µg
Biotin 250 µg
Niacin 50 mg
Pantothenic acid 20 mg
Nicotinic acid 22.72 mg
Copper 8.0 mg (as copper (II) sulphate-pentahydrate
Iodine 0.4 mg (as calcium iodate, without water)
Yeat (B γλυκάνη)


Tα κιτρινάκια να είναι η μαγία ή όχι? Πάντως μία φορά το έφαγε ένα και (ποτέ ξανα) έκανε μία κουτσουλιά κατακίτρινη.

----------


## jk21

> Kαλημέρα
> 
> Συστατικα  vitakraft australians 750gr:
> 
> *Ingredients
> *
> ......  and *much more.
> 
> *
> Tα κιτρινάκια να είναι η μαγία ή όχι? Πάντως μία φορά το έφαγε ένα και (ποτέ ξανα) έκανε μία κουτσουλιά κατακίτρινη.


πως λεμε kinder εκπληξη .... ε κρεας δεν ειναι παντως 

στο ποστ 3 σου εβαλα ενα συνδεσμο ... οτι καταλαβες καταλαβες 

να τους κατηγορησω για κατι που δεν γραφουν τι ειναι ,δεν μπορω ... 

παντως ειναι κατι φτιαγμενο απο πρωτη υλη ,που κααααποτε τουλαχιστον αρχικα  ηταν αλευρι

και φυσικα εχει καποια κιτρινη χρωστικη ,υποθετω συμβατη για τροφη

----------


## kostas cockatiel

> *Χρηστο* της vitacraft εχει μεσα εγχρωμα μπισκοτακια ή ειναι σκετοι σποροι;





> Καλημέρα Βιβή,
> Τώρα μολις του έβαλα vitakraft και... 
> Μπορεί να είμαι *υπερβολική* κ η αληθεία είναι ότι...


Συγνώμη για το  :Sign0006:  αλλά κάπου μπερδεύτηκα!
Τελικά είσαι Χρήστος ή Χρύσα;;;; :Confused0013:

----------


## lagreco69

> Συγνώμη για το  αλλά κάπου μπερδεύτηκα!
> Τελικά είσαι Χρήστος ή Χρύσα;;;;


Χρυσα ειναι Κωστα. 

Και εγω ειχα μπερδευτει με το (Chris) στο παρελθον.  :Happy:

----------


## xrisam

> Συγνώμη για το  αλλά κάπου μπερδεύτηκα!
> Τελικά είσαι Χρήστος ή Χρύσα;;;;


Λές να είμαι Χρήστος και να χρησιμοποιώ θυληκό επίθετο?  ::   Xρύσα φυσικά!!!! Το Chris είναι χαιδευτικό, έτσι με έλεγε ο αδερφός  μου μικρή. Απλά ο ΤζουΚου μπερδεύτηκε (τον έχω τρελάνει τον άνθρωπο καθε  τρείς και λίγο με τον Ξέρξη μου...)

----------


## jk21

οταν πρωτοεγραψα το ποστ ,το ειχα χρυσα και δεχθηκα πμ (δεν θυμαμαι απο ποιον ) οτι το παιδι ειναι αγορι και το λενε χρηστο και το αλλαξα μετα .Τελικα μαλλον λαθος με ενημερωσανε 

ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ Χρυσα !!!!

----------


## xrisam

> οταν πρωτοεγραψα το ποστ ,το ειχα χρυσα και δεχθηκα πμ (δεν θυμαμαι απο ποιον ) οτι το παιδι ειναι αγορι και το λενε χρηστο και το αλλαξα μετα .Τελικα μαλλον λαθος με ενημερωσανε 
> 
> ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ Χρυσα !!!!


Kαλέ σιγά το πράγμα...τι συγνωμή δεν έγινε τίποτα, εγώ φταίω που σας μπέρδεψα. Θα διορθώσω το chris και όλα εντάξει. :wink:

----------


## kostas cockatiel

:Happy0159:

----------

